

Ask HN: Best certificate authority for personal web/email server? - czep

I&#x27;ve decided I want to run my own email server for my personal consulting business.  I&#x27;ll be hosting on EC2 and have applied to remove the email limits from AWS.<p>The CA space is dizzying and seems like all options are drastically overpriced.  I&#x27;m leaning toward the free option from startcom.  Would this be fine or should I bite the bullet and go for one of the majors like verisign, comodo, thawte?
======
ben_pr
I use godaddy for personal test stuff. Cheapest place i've found and really
simple.

In general i'm not a godaddy fan.

